# Low RPM missfire



## brillo (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, hope someone can help, 1991 GTR R32 not been run other than moved in workshop since feb 09, starts first time + idles at approx 1200 even when at normal operating temp, starts to missfire when under load at approx 2800/2900 rpm on the open road. air + oil filters and oil changed today, does anyone have any idea's ? 

Was ok before it was laid up for some cosmetic work

Seems to pull ok until just before 3000 rpm

Any help gratefuly received

Many Thanks

Marc


----------



## stevie nux (May 3, 2008)

maye i have the same problem on my R34 2000. iv been reading some of the above 4500 RPM thread son here, they all suggest coilpacks, iv spoke to a mate and he also suggests coil packs. matbe worth talking to someone like RK TUNING, or RB.

looking at about £250.00 for a full comp or if you look on ebay there are a few for 32's not 34's typically lol. 

any one else has any info id appreciate it as much as he would lol.


----------

